# Question re: the recent Announcement



## Artemis (Jul 4, 2007)

We are being asked to shrink any pics we have in our siggies, and to keep our siggies to the size of a/b 3-4 lines, and to not post links there. Does this mean that we cannot have medium sized tickers posted, or that we cannot post our fotki links in our siggies? Is my siggie too large? I am curious just for clarification's sake.

TIA


----------



## SEMO (Jul 5, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> We are being asked to shrink any pics we have in our siggies, and to keep our siggies to the size of a/b 3-4 lines, and to not post links there. Does this mean that we cannot have medium sized tickers posted, or that we cannot post our fotki links in our siggies? Is my siggie too large? I am curious just for clarification's sake.
> 
> TIA



I don't mind the thing about reducing picture sizes (I took down my meez photo to comply), but I was also wondering the same thing about the fotki links. I'll be really sad if fotki links can't be posted .  Looking at fotki's are inspirational.


----------



## Aalize (Jul 5, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> We are being asked to shrink any pics we have in our siggies, and to keep our siggies to the size of a/b 3-4 lines, and to not post links there. *Does this mean that we cannot have medium sized tickers posted, or that we cannot post our fotki links in our siggies?* Is my siggie too large? I am curious just for clarification's sake.
> 
> TIA



I don't think that's what he means. I think he's referring to those people who are posting advertisements to their businesses and aren't paying for advertising here. 

Here's what he said: 



> b) No links to other sites on the signatures are permitted *especially those that refer to pyramid schemes*. *This is not a site to advertise your business and as per the rules advertising/soliciting is not allowed*. Any members violating this will either have their signatures removed or even their subscription suspended.


----------



## Artemis (Jul 5, 2007)

Aalize,
I understand what you are saying, but when I see the word "especially" it makes me think that he's saying no links to other sites, including those that refer to pyramid schemes, not that other links are excluded but that these types of links are especially a problem. I hope I am making my thoughts clear.



> b) *No links to other sites on the signatures are permitted* *especially those that refer to pyramid schemes*. *This is not a site to advertise your business and as per the rules advertising/soliciting is not allowed*. Any members violating this will either have their signatures removed or even their subscription suspended.


----------



## Aalize (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't think he's referring to fotki's or meez or tickers or anything of that sort at all.....try PM'ing nikko's or Bev for further clarification.


----------



## senimoni (Jul 5, 2007)

I am so happy to see that announcement...thank God for small favors.

I think he stated that way for a reason, just in case someone tries to get around the rules ...so technically NO links but I think if your fotki is your hair it won't be an issue.


----------



## Glib Gurl (Jul 5, 2007)

I also read it to mean no links of any kind . . . if people have fotki's they can just put somethign in their siggy like "check my profile to access my fotki" or something like that.


----------



## Artemis (Jul 5, 2007)

Glib Gurl said:
			
		

> I also read it to mean no links of any kind . . . if people have fotki's they can just put somethign in their siggy like "check my profile to access my fotki" or something like that.


 
Exactly. That's why those queries are available in the profile in the "additional info" section, I think that's where it should go, but I know we are all used to putting them in our siggies, and then commenting on who doesn't, but I digress 

Seriously, if only pyramid scheme/spam links are prohibited, he should just say "pyramid scheme/spam links are prohibited". Saying "all links" means all links.

JMO, but this whole thing just adds to issues that make me unsure of how long I will continue to post here. I like to search threads and read everyone else's posts, so it's no biggie.

ETA: Removed my fotki link just in case


----------



## Artemis (Jul 5, 2007)

> Links on your signature or profile to other hair related message boards or sites is not allowed. *(Fotki and related gallery sites are exempt).* Offending profiles will be edited and this might lead to a ban/deletion of the member's account


 
Okay, this is from the Rules page of this site. I feel better now


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 6, 2007)

Just a clarification ladies:

I really don't want to be the board nazi and start wiping out signatures. It is a very popular feature of the boards which gives instant information about the member and their mood. However we do need some common sense. If I have to scroll at least half a page down to read the next post on a topic then something is wrong. Images are fine but just make them a bit smaller. The point will still be made.

As per the links. This is only to those that post blahblah.com buy a free iPhone, make 20 billion bucks in 5 mins etc. Those are not permitted. This in particular I don't see it as advertising more like spam. Links to fotki and other galleries are of course permitted and this is why we put an additional field on your profile so that you can type in your fotki password there - ensuring that non members do not see this information.

To conclude about siggies:
If it is a quarter of your browser in height then it is big.


----------



## Artemis (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks very much for posting


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jul 6, 2007)

*Does this include links to vendors when a member requests WHERE CAN I FIND/BUY such and such?  Can the site be mentioned at all should such links be prohibited?*


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Jul 7, 2007)

Can folk still advertise their businesses?  And when will this be enforced?  Cuz I still see folks with HUGE pics in their siggys.  Maybe we need a siggy tutorial on how to size and resize pictures properly?


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 9, 2007)

A signature is something that is attached to every post you make so it affects the whole forum. If I am looking for information on how to buy something then I will use the search engine. If I cannot find it or I am lazy or whatever I can post a question in the relevant forum and other members will reply. I fail to see why the where to find can be in a signature all the time. Having in your signature links like:

Click here to buy relaxing products
Click here to buy stressfull products
Click here to buy any other products

The above is advertisement since you are pointing people to other sites even if you are not benefiting from it. 

Now you will ask how you can relay this information to others based on your experience. The answer is simple. Make a post in the relevant forum. This way people can simply search for keywords, discuss and find it easily. The search engine of this forum is very powerful and can find this information quickly for you.

As for signatures. Yes I have seen many big signatures and I was hoping people would have read the announcement and done something about it. Unfortunately though - although most members abided by the request - some did not pay attention or simply didn't want to change them.

Without wanting to be very technical in my response, I can tell you this: The resolution I run on my notebook is most probably the highest you can ever have and again very few members use it (1200x1600). I find it really tiring scrolling through half of the screen to go to the second post. What you should all do is literally measure your screen with your browser maximized. If your signature is less than a quarter then leave it as is. If it is more then chop it. Simple.

There are also sites that reduce pictures like imageshack and others and allow you to store them there.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 9, 2007)

StrawberryQueen said:
			
		

> Can folk still advertise their businesses?  And when will this be enforced?  Cuz I still see folks with HUGE pics in their siggys.  Maybe we need a siggy tutorial on how to size and resize pictures properly?



As per the rules people are *not* allowed to advertise any business in this site. If people want to advertise any business then they can contact Beverly or myself to quote them and get an ad package.

As per the signatures  Like I wrote make sure your signature is not more than a quarter of the screen (or browser). I took a screenshot of the replies of this forum. Check the 3 lines of the picture I have attached to see what I mean.


----------



## Aalize (Jul 11, 2007)

dimopoulos said:
			
		

> As per the rules people are *not* allowed to advertise any business in this site. If people want to advertise any business then they can contact Beverly or myself to quote them and get an ad package.



When will this be enforced? There are some members (who I believe are spammers) here peddling their products and no one seems to mind.

As for siggy's, why not just implement a feature that will reject any picture that is greater than a certain pre-specified size? This siggy thing has been a problem here for years, and remains persistent due to the fact that no one is actually enforcing it.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 11, 2007)

Aalize

I tried to implement the feature you said but it doesn't always work. I will have to play policeman now and that is not what I want to do. You are more than welcome to PM me people that are spammers etc. 

I already wiped a few siggies because they were too big or because they were advertising products.


----------



## victorious (Jul 11, 2007)

dimopoulos said:
			
		

> A signature is something that is attached to every post you make so it affects the whole forum. If I am looking for information on how to buy something then I will use the search engine. If I cannot find it or I am lazy or whatever I can post a question in the relevant forum and other members will reply. I fail to see why the where to find can be in a signature all the time. Having in your signature links like:
> 
> Click here to buy relaxing products
> Click here to buy stressfull products
> ...



So if a person put a link to that thread/post in the siggy, would that be against the rules?

Just wondering.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 11, 2007)

No cross linking within the forum is normal. Fotki and other related picture sites are also normal.


----------



## soulfusion (Jul 11, 2007)

Aalize said:
			
		

> When will this be enforced? There are some members (who I believe are spammers) here peddling their products and no one seems to mind.



I agree Aalize.  In the last 2 minutes I've clicked on siggy links for Fruta Vida energy drink and Coastal Vacations. I'm confused.  Is there advertising on LHCF which consists of signature links?  I always thought purchased advertising is the advertisement in the sidebar space.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 11, 2007)

so if i want to fill my siggy up with words, as such, am i ok?


----------



## DarkAngell (Jul 11, 2007)

Then no myspace links either then im guessing?


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 11, 2007)

I thought I was really clear especially when I attached a picture showing what is going on. 

You cannot fill the space with text spamming all the way to half the screen. Nor can you put a ton of spaces to do the same. Restrict the signature to readable limits which is no more than 1/4th of the screen. It is not hard to see if your signature is big or not. In the case of text, one can put multiple information in one line and still have the information desired.

No myspace is not a problem unless you advertise something on myspace at which points you will be in breach of myspace and LHCF rules.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Jul 12, 2007)

dimopoulos said:
			
		

> I thought I was really clear especially when I attached a picture showing what is going on.
> 
> You cannot fill the space with text spamming all the way to half the screen. Nor can you put a ton of spaces to do the same. Restrict the signature to readable limits which is no more than 1/4th of the screen. It is not hard to see if your signature is big or not. In the case of text, one can put multiple information in one line and still have the information desired.
> 
> No myspace is not a problem unless you advertise something on myspace at which points you will be in breach of myspace and LHCF rules.


Actually when I clicked on that example you posted I got the "StrawberryQueen you are trying to access a feature not enable for you...blah blah blah."


----------



## DivaRox (Jul 12, 2007)

StrawberryQueen said:
			
		

> Actually when I clicked on that example you posted I got the "StrawberryQueen you are trying to access a feature not enable for you...blah blah blah."


 
Yup, me too although I don't have a photo in my siggy-I was just being nosy and wondering what's hard to understand about what Nikos said 30-leven times NO GIANT  ***-all-out body shots in your draws, advertising whoshotjohn potion and whatnot.


----------



## Aalize (Jul 12, 2007)

StrawberryQueen said:
			
		

> Actually when I clicked on that example you posted I got the "StrawberryQueen you are trying to access a feature not enable for you...blah blah blah."



I got the same message....


----------



## Artemis (Jul 12, 2007)

Me too. Same message.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 12, 2007)

ok, i changed my siggy. Now, i know it's ok. Thanks .


----------

